# Refined Detail -v- E46 M3 Convertible - BIG POST (inc. HD Video)



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Evening all,

Been a long evening sifting through insane amounts of photos from todays detail - been experimenting with time lapse photography for the YouTube channel. More on that later!

This E46 M3 convertible hadn't been cleaned since the beginning of December, so was looking pretty sorry for itself after the grim weather we've had. I was asked to tidy it up and make it look a lot more presentable, improve the overall appearance of the paintwork and apply some long lasting protection. We decided a Zaino Detail would be perfect.

Today I enrolled the assistance of Stu who you will see more of over the coming months :thumb:

Please note the number plate is on show with the owners permission.

First up, how it looked upon arrival:























































Engine bay was first. Degreased with Autosmart G101 and agitated with detailing brushes, rinsed off at medium pressure, Autosmart Rubber & Plastic dressing applied and left, then engine started and left to run. The excess dressing was buffed off later and metal work tidied with Autosmart Tango.










Next up, the fuel cap and doorshuts. Again cleaned with Autosmart G101 and detailing brushes, and rinsed out at low pressure:























































Autosmart Hazsafe was applied to the lower half of the car, and an initial soaking of Espuma Revolution the wheels, left to work for a minute or so, then rinsed off at high pressure:





































Wheels were then cleaned properly, again with Espuma Revolution. They are going to be polished up when the weather improves, as they are currently suffering from the usual lacquer fail.










Tyres and arches were cleaned with Autosmart G101:























































Next the car was foamed with Bilt Hamber Autofoam and left to dwell. Badges and nooks & crannies were cleaned with Meguiars APC and a detailing brush.










The soft top was also foamed, and agitated with a sponge from the Autoglym convertible kit:










Bodywork was rinsed off at high pressure, and the roof with an open hose.

Paintwork then washed via 2 bucket method using a lambswool mitt and Valet Pro Poseidon's carnauba wash:










Rinsed, and dried with Autosmart waffle cloths and the car drier for fiddly water traps:



















Decontamination next - tar spots addressed with Autosmart Tardis:










and paintwork then clayed with Bilt Hamber Autoclay soft using weak Autosmart Reglaze as lube:










Exhausts were polished with Autosol and 00 gauge wire wool:



















Paintwork was enhanced with Zaino PC Fusion via the DAS 6 Pro:




























Rain meant we had to duck inside, so pics decreased. Next up was the interior:





































A thorough hoover, all plastics deep cleaned with Meguiars APC, leather cleaned with Dr Leather wipes and conditioned with Zaino:










Paintwork given a Z6 wipe down, before a coat of Z-AIO was applied. Z6 wipe down again, followed by 2 coats of Z5 with 30 minutes to cure between.










Final Z8 wipe down, Glass cleaned with Espuma Crystal Blue, chrome trim and door shuts polished with Carlack NSC tyres dressed with Nielsens Brilliance, and job done:























































And my 2nd attempt at a video write up, first attempt at using time lapse. Click through to YouTube for HD!:






Thanks for looking,

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice, looks alot better now


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

very good how you do it and what camera.dont like music though spoils video a bit


----------



## s77uey (Mar 24, 2008)

chrisc said:


> very good how you do it and what camera.dont like music though spoils video a bit


The camera is just a Canon 1000D with the kit 18-55mm IS lens.

The timelapse is shot using an "intervalometer" or in other words a time lapse remote... I bought mine off ebay for £18.99!!! set the time and let the pictures commence!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice transformation Rich.:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks ace. Vid turned out well by the looks of things matey:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice job Rich


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job and video Rich :thumb:

Mario


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, much appreciated.

Watch the video on mute if you don't like it :lol: I did have another track lined up but Cambridge Autogleam used it on their Ferrari video so didn't want to copy. It's a track by an artist quite a few on here use for video's though!


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice Rich, video is pretty cool too :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work there.... Just loading the video now :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, appreciate it.

Glad you like the video too


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Marvellous mate, Video's great :thumb: had a little bounce to the D&B 

Track? Artist?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheers Dave! 

It's Everyday by Netsky.


----------

